# Marriage visitor visa & Spousal Visa ( Partner of a British Citizen)



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

My boyfriend (British citizen) and I (Malaysian) are planning to get into a civil partnership next March on a marriage visitor's visa. We both wonder that after the marriage has taken place if there is something we could do (like switching into another type of visa or applying for other sort of leave of remain which I am unsure about) so that I could remain in the UK to live with my boyfriend. 

Can someone tell me that under the financial requirements set out by UKBA in a Spousal Visa if solely I or my boyfriend or both of us should fulfil the financial bit of earning a salary of £18,600 per annum ? I don't have any employment at the moment as I am pursuing ACCA professional level papers. 

Could someone please advise me on this...!


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend (British citizen) and I (Malaysian) are planning to get into a civil partnership next March on a marriage visitor's visa. We both wonder that after the marriage has taken place if there is something we could do (like switching into another type of visa or applying for other sort of leave of remain which I am unsure about) so that I could remain in the UK to live with my boyfriend.
> 
> ...


A visitor for marriage visa only allows you to come to the country to get married and assumes you will settle somewhere other than the UK. I don't believe you can switch from this visa to a settlement-based visa. If you want to settle in the UK after your marriage, you need a fiance visa, which carries with it the new financial requirement. For the financial requirement, it is the UK sponsor's income that matters. Does your partner make the requirement? And if not, can you show savings to make up the shortfall?


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

oneonefourone said:


> A visitor for marriage visa only allows you to come to the country to get married and assumes you will settle somewhere other than the UK. I don't believe you can switch from this visa to a settlement-based visa. If you want to settle in the UK after your marriage, you need a fiance visa, which carries with it the new financial requirement. For the financial requirement, it is the UK sponsor's income that matters. Does your partner make the requirement? And if not, can you show savings to make up the shortfall?



Hi, thank you for your reply. Yes my boyfriend can meet the financial requirement bit. However, is there a must to show British Embassy people that my future career in the UK is prospective ? If so, how could I do that ? I am an accounting and finance person. 

Can I ask if this Spousal Visa is going to be applied, who is in the better position to apply for it - me or my boyfriend ? 

Besides, I've heard about the Discretionary Leave to Remain, do you think I could apply for this leave (claim under Article 8 of the Human Rights Act 1998) , after we both have just got married ? After one and a half year living apart, we do not want to live separately again and we want to establish a future together.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. Yes my boyfriend can meet the financial requirement bit. However, is there a must to show British Embassy people that my future career in the UK is prospective ? If so, how could I do that ? I am an accounting and finance person.


No, they aren't interested in your job prospect. 



> Can I ask if this Spousal Visa is going to be applied, who is in the better position to apply for it - me or my boyfriend ?


You have to apply. If you are marrying (are you a same-sex couple or opposite-sex couple?) in UK and staying on, you need a fiancé(e) or prospective civil partnership visa. Only if you are marring or entering CP outside of UK, you need a spouse/CP visa prior to entering UK.



> Besides, I've heard about the Discretionary Leave to Remain, do you think I could apply for this leave (claim under Article 8 of the Human Rights Act 1998) , after we both have just got married ? After one and a half year living apart, we do not want to live separately again and we want to establish a future together.


DLR is being abolished and only the most pressing and exceptional humanitarian ground will allow you to claim under Article 8. In any case, provided you meet the financial requirement (which you say you do), then you should be approved for settlement visa, provided you can meet all other conditions as well.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, they aren't interested in your job prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Joppa for taking your time to reply. 

Does that mean the major attention paid by the British Consulate to consider the part under the financial requirement is my boyfriend's yearly income and his savings ? 

Does my boyfriend need to have the 2.5 years' finances in advance before I initiate the application or would it be enough to satisfy the British Embassy officers as long as my boyfriend earns at £18,600 a year ? 

Yes we are a same-sex couple. My boyfriend is actually half Irish and half English by birth and he holds a British and an American passport as his mum moved the States about 30 years ago. Can I ask is it possible that we both get married outside the UK say in Ireland (he has not visited Ireland for ages) ? What would be the EEA marriage rules be ? 

Thanks again Joppa !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa for taking your time to reply.
> 
> Does that mean the major attention paid by the British Consulate to consider the part under the financial requirement is my boyfriend's yearly income and his savings ?


Yes, his job and income, plus joint savings (if needed).



> Does my boyfriend need to have the 2.5 years' finances in advance before I initiate the application or would it be enough to satisfy the British Embassy officers as long as my boyfriend earns at £18,600 a year ?


He only needs a 6-month employment record if he earns at least £1550 gross each month, or 12 months if it fluctuates and dips below occasionally. 



> Yes we are a same-sex couple. My boyfriend is actually half Irish and half English by birth and he holds a British and an American passport as his mum moved the States about 30 years ago. Can I ask is it possible that we both get married outside the UK say in Ireland (he has not visited Ireland for ages) ? What would be the EEA marriage rules be ?


His US passport is immaterial as far as your visa application is concerned. By entering civil partnership (same-sex marriage etc), you save on second leave application in UK, possibly saving you money and hassle of a second application soon after the first. Ireland has civil partnership since last year. US same-sex union is normally recognised in UK. There are no uniform EEA marriage rules - each country has its own, and in some same-sex union is nether recognised nor celebrated, such as Italy and Poland, though foreign civil unions should _in theory _be recognised.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, his job and income, plus joint savings (if needed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response Joppa ! There is something I dont quite grasp it is this - By entering civil partnership (same-sex marriage etc), you save on second leave application in UK, possibly saving you money and hassle of a second application soon after the first.

Would you please clarify it ? Sorry I just dont quite get this bit. However the rest of the advice has been invaluable for my decision making.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks for your response Joppa ! There is something I dont quite grasp it is this - By entering civil partnership (same-sex marriage etc), you save on second leave application in UK, possibly saving you money and hassle of a second application soon after the first.
> 
> Would you please clarify it ? Sorry I just dont quite get this bit. However the rest of the advice has been invaluable for my decision making.


To have your CP in UK, you first need a proposed CP visa, then after your ceremony, you apply and pay for further leave to remain as civil partner. If you have CP outside UK, all you need is a civil partner visa after your ceremony.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> To have your CP in UK, you first need a proposed CP visa, then after your ceremony, you apply and pay for further leave to remain as civil partner. If you have CP outside UK, all you need is a civil partner visa after your ceremony.


Thank you Joppa for advice !I think we both will most probably enter into a civil partnership in the UK rather than outside the UK as we both are not accustomed to other countries' CP rules. 

In facts, I am slightly reluctant to want to apply for the Proposed Civil Partnership Visa because there is a lot more requirements to be fulfilled and many documents required to be submitted. And we both are afraid that we presently cannot meet all the requirements yet. I have also heard that if the application of the Proposed Civil Partnership fails, I will have trouble entering the UK again in future even as a general visitor and they will assume me to overstay my visitor's visa period. Is that true ? 

Under one of requirements of Proposed Civil Partnership Visa - the criterion 'Your relationship must be genuine and subsisting' , we both have't got a joint bank account and my boyfriend has not visited my home country and family. Is it necessary that we both must have a joint bank account ? Must he plan a visit trip to my home country to see me and family ? Note: my family doesn't know I am gay. If they do, I think I will face family trouble. 

Under the financial bit - Maintenance and accommodation - My boyfriend at the moment doesn't have his own flat/house. He shares a house with his pals. If he is going to find a flat or say he has managed to find a flat, does he need stay there for at least 6 months in advance before the application starts or how the immigration people consider it ? Can he find a one bedroom flat like a studio flat ? Does it count as our accommodation to fulfil the condition ? 

Kindly advise ..Thank you really !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Could someone please advise on the most current matters ! Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa for advice !I think we both will most probably enter into a civil partnership in the UK rather than outside the UK as we both are not accustomed to other countries' CP rules.
> 
> In facts, I am slightly reluctant to want to apply for the Proposed Civil Partnership Visa because there is a lot more requirements to be fulfilled and many documents required to be submitted. And we both are afraid that we presently cannot meet all the requirements yet. I have also heard that if the application of the Proposed Civil Partnership fails, I will have trouble entering the UK again in future even as a general visitor and they will assume me to overstay my visitor's visa period. Is that true ?


Any failed visa application has repercussions for future applications or UK entry. It doesn't mean automatic rejection but your application or entry as visa-free visitor is likely to receive greater scrutiny. But without proposed CP visa, you cannot have a CP ceremony and then stay on.



> Under one of requirements of Proposed Civil Partnership Visa - the criterion 'Your relationship must be genuine and subsisting' , we both have't got a joint bank account and my boyfriend has not visited my home country and family. Is it necessary that we both must have a joint bank account ? Must he plan a visit trip to my home country to see me and family ? Note: my family doesn't know I am gay. If they do, I think I will face family trouble.


It's not absolutely necessary that he has visited you in your country - only that you have met, anywhere. You need to supply further evidence of a genuine, loving relationship, such as letters, emails, texts, skype log etc. Also each should supply a letter outlining your relationship from start to the present. 



> Under the financial bit - Maintenance and accommodation - My boyfriend at the moment doesn't have his own flat/house. He shares a house with his pals. If he is going to find a flat or say he has managed to find a flat, does he need stay there for at least 6 months in advance before the application starts or how the immigration people consider it ? Can he find a one bedroom flat like a studio flat ? Does it count as our accommodation to fulfil the condition ?


As you haven't tied your knot yet, it's best to have a temporary accommodation lined up, such as staying with a relative until such time as you can get a place of your own. You need a letter of invitation, proof of ownership/occupation such as mortgage statement or title deeds and a confirmation you have at least a bedroom to yourself and it won't be overcrowded. He can get a flat of his own, and a studio or one-bedroom flat will be adequate, but UKBA will probably require a confirmation that the place is availabe for occupation immediately.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Any failed visa application has repercussions for future applications or UK entry. It doesn't mean automatic rejection but your application or entry as visa-free visitor is likely to receive greater scrutiny. But without proposed CP visa, you cannot have a CP ceremony and then stay on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Joppa, thank you so much for your advice ! It has been really invaluable for our situation. We both will soon make a decisio. We both thank you sincerely for your great advice.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi Joppa, thank you so much for your advice ! It has been really invaluable for our situation. We both will soon make a decisio. We both thank you sincerely for your great advice.


Hi I have got another question pertaining to financial requirement. 
If my boyfriend earns only £17,400 annually, could he use his savings £15,000 to patch the shortfall of £1,200 to meet the requirement of £18,600 ?


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi I have got another question pertaining to financial requirement. 
If my boyfriend earns only £17,400 annually, could he use his savings £15,000 to patch the shortfall of £1,200 to meet the requirement of £18,600 ?

Another concern is that my boyfriend is 40 and I am 23, will the immigration people make a fuss over the age issue ? If possible, what should we both do ? 

Kindly advise please ..


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Could someone please advise on the latest queries ....Thank you !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi I have got another question pertaining to financial requirement.
> If my boyfriend earns only £17,400 annually, could he use his savings £15,000 to patch the shortfall of £1,200 to meet the requirement of £18,600 ?


You needs a minimum balance of £16,000 to plug the gap. So if he is £1,200 short, he will need 2.5 x 1200 + 16000 = £19,000.



> Another concern is that my boyfriend is 40 and I am 23, will the immigration people make a fuss over the age issue ? If possible, what should we both do ?


Not necessarily, provided you can include evidence of a genuine, durable relationship. Start with a letter written by each of you describing your relationship from the start, with significant events highlighted - first meeting, commitment/engagement and growing closer. Describe your shared interests. Enclose travel tickets to support your meetings and travels, and photos of you together from different times. You should also include evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as letters, mails, texts and skype log.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You needs a minimum balance of £16,000 to plug the gap. So if he is £1,200 short, he will need 2.5 x 1200 + 16000 = £19,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, provided you can include evidence of a genuine, durable relationship. Start with a letter written by each of you describing your relationship from the start, with significant events highlighted - first meeting, commitment/engagement and growing closer. Describe your shared interests. Enclose travel tickets to support your meetings and travels, and photos of you together from different times. You should also include evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as letters, mails, texts and skype log.


I am sorry I am wee confused about the amount of £16,000. How did you get that ? 
On the other hand, does that mean my bf need take out £3,000 (2.5 years x £1200 short) of his savings ? 

We both will write a letter of what you suggested. 

Thank you !


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> I am sorry I am wee confused about the amount of £16,000. How did you get that ?
> On the other hand, does that mean my bf need take out £3,000 (2.5 years x £1200 short) of his savings ?
> 
> We both will write a letter of what you suggested.
> ...


The £16,000 has something to do with couples not being able to get benefits, so none of the savings counts until it is above £16,000. This is in the documents about financial requirements.

So your boyfriend would need to prove 2.5 (years of the length of the visa) times the amount he is short of the salary in addition to the £16,000 which = 19,000.

M


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 

I have another question - is there a limited number of times I can re-appeal for a failed spousal visa application ? 

Kindly advise please thank experts !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have another question - is there a limited number of times I can re-appeal for a failed spousal visa application ?


No, but you want to avoid even one failed application by making sure you meet all the requirements. Each rejection puts a black mark on your record and makes future application that much more difficult, as you will receive greater scrutiny and less discretion.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, but you want to avoid even one failed application by making sure you meet all the requirements. Each rejection puts a black mark on your record and makes future application that much more difficult, as you will receive greater scrutiny and less discretion.


Thank you Joppa ! I will talk my boyfriend through about this. He is trying to look for a flat to rent in Sheffield once he has got a flat we will soon want to instigate an application . But Joppa is it good to apply for a marriage visitor visa first or straight apply for a Fiancee Visa ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa ! I will talk my boyfriend through about this. He is trying to look for a flat to rent in Sheffield once he has got a flat we will soon want to instigate an application . But Joppa is it good to apply for a marriage visitor visa first or straight apply for a Fiancee Visa ?


I haven't looked through the earlier messages, but with marriage visitor visa, you have to return home to apply for spouse visa, and with fiancée visa, you apply for further leave to remain as spouse in UK.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa !

I have found out that I will have to pay a fee £826 to apply for a Fiancee Visa. 
Say, after the marriage has taken place and I am going to apply for the Spousal visa from within the UK, do I need to pay another fee and match the Spousal Visa's criteria again ? 

Do I need pay this £826 [Family of British citizens and settled persons - visa application fees] 
*OR*
£867 [Application fees for extending your stay using form FLR(M)] ? 

Thanks again experts !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa !
> 
> I have found out that I will have to pay a fee £826 to apply for a Fiancee Visa.
> Say, after the marriage has taken place and I am going to apply for the Spousal visa from within the UK, do I need to pay another fee and match the Spousal Visa's criteria again ?


Yes and broadly yes. But with fiancée visa in hand, it should be fairly straightforward, as you have already met most of the criteria. 



> Do I need pay this £826 [Family of British citizens and settled persons - visa application fees]
> *OR*
> £867 [Application fees for extending your stay using form FLR(M)] ?


Within UK, you pay for FLR(M), which is £867 by same-day premium service (personal application, which is strongly recommended, as postal application currently takes up to 9 months).


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes and broadly yes. But with fiancée visa in hand, it should be fairly straightforward, as you have already met most of the criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Within UK, you pay for FLR(M), which is £867 by same-day premium service (personal application, which is strongly recommended, as postal application currently takes up to 9 months).



Okay, now I have had brief ideas of what we both are going to do and how much we both need to pay. I just hope my boyfriend would manage to find a flat to rent as soon then we can commence the application.

Thank you Joppa so much. You have made both of our lives a lot easier. Thank you on my boyfriend's behalf.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello there,

This is my latest situation now but before I carry on telling it I think it'd be best to briefly re-state the background situation first - My boyfriend (British, 44 years old) and I (Malaysian, 24) are planning to apply for a Proposed Civil Partnership Visa next year 2013. Of all the requirements of which visa, the finance and maintenance bit is what we find it difficult to fulfil, particularly the accommodation bit as my bf presently doesnt own any property. He just rents a room in a shared house. 

The latest regarding the accommodation is that - My boyfriend has planned to get a mortgage from a local UK bank to buy a two bedroom house in Bedford as aimed and the estimated price is assumed to be between £130,000 and £150,000. My bf consulted a banker last Saturday and the banker said a mortgage of max £330,000 would be granted if interested, considering that my bf pension scheme would pay him £ 60,000 a year when he is 50. 

Say, if he has got a house on a mortgage, can we fulfil the UKBA accommodation requirement ? Does that mean my bf has owned his property ? What documents does he have to obtain for submission to the UKBA proving that we have a a house now and we plan to live together permanently ? 

Kindly advise experts ! Thank you so much in advance


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Wherever you will both be living, provided that the room is considered reasonable space for two people to share, then it would be fine. What your partner could do is arrange for a letter giving permission for you to stay from the landlord, and a housing inspection report from the housing department of his local council (a small fee is charged but it is well worth doing as this will be the document to satisfy UKBA that the room is fine). With these, he could then write a sponsor's letter explaining that he is in the process of securing a mortgage (with the details) and what he plans to do (e.g. buy a 2-bedroom home of value [xxx] in area [yyy] - to show that there are more concrete plans being made. If the bank has put anything in writing about the mortgage offer, that would be useful to support the letter (though not essential).

Given that this will be your first visa giving you entry into the UK to reside, UKBA knows that plans are often temporary (many people emd up sharing with others at first). Documenting your plans (together with proof that the room is satisfactory for two to share) should be fine..


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much 2farapart for advice ! 

I will take note of that certainly ! But however I have got a question here - Do you think it'd better to commence the application when only he has successfully achieved to get the mortgage ?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine it would be a stronger position, but it isn't essential to wait. The place to start would be for your partner to obtain a housing report first. Provided that the report states there is adequate room for the two of you to live (and he obtains a letter of permission from the landlord too), then you don't need to wait. As said before, you can apply and your partner can set out your accommodation plans in a letter.

In order to be granted the mortgage itself, I suspect he would have to find a property first so the lender can survey it (which could take many weeks), but he will likely be able to secure an _in principle _offer of a mortgage much more quickly: this isn't the mortgage itself, but a letter stating that the lender will be willing to lend the amount provided the property you eventually agree on is worth the price being asked. Although such a letter isn't a signed agreement to the mortgage (and it isn't essential to your application at all), it will bolster evidence of the plans you're making if you're still worried.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the advice 2farapart !

So are you saying that I can start the application now by telling UKBA I will stay with my bf first until the marriage has taken taken there will be adequate accommodation of our own ? 

Besides that, I have some queries regarding the documents required to be submitted. I have read the UKBA website and it says there are 8 major documents we must send (UK Border Agency | Documents required) 

I would like to make certain things for sure here. 
1) Can we give evidence of my age and my partner's age by providing UKBA our birth certificates ? 
2) How can I prove to UKBA that I intend to register our civil partnership within my 6 months of arrival ? What documents can we provide to support this particular criterion ? 
3) What kind of documents we should provide to prove we intend to live together permanently ? 
4) What documents of evidence meeting the financial requirement (the most confusing part). 

Kindly advise expert. Thank you in advance !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you for the advice 2farapart !
> 
> So are you saying that I can start the application now by telling UKBA I will stay with my bf first until the marriage has taken taken there will be adequate accommodation of our own ?


Yes, you should be fine. Ask your boyfriend to detail your plans in his letter as sponsor.



alvintan89 said:


> Besides that, I have some queries regarding the documents required to be submitted. I have read the UKBA website and it says there are 8 major documents we must send (UK Border Agency | Documents required)
> 
> I would like to make certain things for sure here.
> 1) Can we give evidence of my age and my partner's age by providing UKBA our birth certificates ?


Yes, and your passport, together with a photocopy of your partner's passport bio pages (the pages with the photo). He doesn't need to provide his actual passport as UKBA will already have the details on their database.



alvintan89 said:


> 2) How can I prove to UKBA that I intend to register our civil partnership within my 6 months of arrival ? What documents can we provide to support this particular criterion ?


Ask your boyfriend to book both the 'intention to become civil partners' appointment with the Register Office (in England and Wales, this appointment must be one of 76 Designated Register Offices - all Register Offices in Scotland are 'designated'). This appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date. 

He can also book a Register Office for your Civil Partnership ceremony - must be at least 15 days later than the first appointment, but can be at ANY Register Office (not just designated offices). After those are booked, you can add a letter detailing the appointment dates, times and locations, and any email confirmations and/or receipts you receive. You could also provisionally book a venue for any meal or party you intend afterwards (which will give you additional confirmations). If you do this though, DO ensure there is a good cancellation policy in place so you don't risk losing money if you cannot keep the booking.



alvintan89 said:


> 3) What kind of documents we should provide to prove we intend to live together permanently ?


This would be a combination of your evidence proving that you have a genuine relationship, together with evidence of your future plans (where you intend to live, any details about when/where you hope to become civil partners etc. Any 'assets' in joint names such as bank accounts also help prove your commitment. Provided your relationship is genuine, you should be fine (this aspect of the application is to flush out sham marriages). Also, if either of you has been married or any other kind of legal civil union before, you also need to include your divorce or dissolution certificates to prove you are both legally free to become civil partners.



alvintan89 said:


> 4) What documents of evidence meeting the financial requirement (the most confusing part).


This is the most specific part of the application and it depends on which category you will be applying under. See chapter 5.5 of this document: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary Your boyfriend will need to provide payslips and bank statements that match any specified timeline the category requires (for example: in addition to employment contract and letter, Category A needs 6 months of pay slips and bank statements, Category B requires 12 months etc...). Share this link with your partner and ask him to mail to you the documents you will need depending upon the category you will use.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi 2farapart, I don't quite understand this confusing particular part: 

Ask your boyfriend to book both the 'intention to become civil partners' appointment with the Register Office (in England and Wales, this appointment must be one of 76 Designated Register Offices - all Register Offices in Scotland are 'designated'). This appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date. 

He can also book a Register Office for your Civil Partnership ceremony - must be at least 15 days later than the first appointment, but can be at ANY Register Office (not just designated offices). After those are booked, you can add a letter detailing the appointment dates, times and locations, and any email confirmations and/or receipts you receive. You could also provisionally book a venue for any meal or party you intend afterwards (which will give you additional confirmations). If you do this though, DO ensure there is a good cancellation policy in place so you don't risk losing money if you cannot keep the booking.

Question: Does he have to make a booking before OR after I submit the application OR only when I have got my Fiancee Visa ? Besides, I am very puzzled about the time frame as well. Would you please clarify it for me please ? 

Thank you really !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

He can book both appointments before you even apply for the fiancé visa. He can then give you the times, dates and locations of each booking that you can include in a letter called "Our civil partnership plans" or something like that. 

This is what we did too, and my partner was then able to present times, dates and locations of our ceremony plans as part of her application to show that we were indeed planning to become civil partners. This was sufficient in our case.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey 2farapart,

That makes a lot sense to me now...I am pretty much clear now about that. I will check out the financial requirement in a bit. I will keep you updated. Thank you really !

I previously thought the booking appointments were supposed to be made after I have been granted a Fiancee Visa and am back in the UK.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

By the way, how many letters are there basically my bf as a sponsor has to prepare to support the application ? 

Thanks !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> By the way, how many letters are there basically my bf as a sponsor has to prepare to support the application ?
> 
> Thanks !


There isn't a specific number. 

In total, I think between us we provided four. There was my letter as sponsor which mentioned the reliability and consistency of my employment and where we were going to live (sponsor letter), there was a letter from each of us individually briefly summing up our relationship in our own words, and there was a note for our ceremony plans - which just listed the times, dates and locations of each booking we'd made. Oh, we also included two 'friends' letters - each who knew us as a couple and had known us for a long time (but these type of letters are largely immaterial because of course your friends will only ever write nice things)!


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi 2farapart, thanks for the reply. 

Were all the letters computer generated or hand written ? 

Thanks !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

All of them computer generated, but signed and dated by hand.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

Is there a certain standard format we need to adhere to when producing such letters ? 

Sorry I have gone through this several times -This appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date - but I still don't understand. Kindly seek your clarification on this. 

Thank you 2farapart !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

Is there a certain standard format we need to adhere to when producing such letters ? 

Sorry I have gone through this several times -This appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date - but I still don't understand it. Kindly seek your clarification on this. 

Besides, I have also looked into 5.5.2(which I think he fall under this) of Chap 5.5 Specified Evidence of the Financial Requirement. 

I have had a question - Is it valid to the UKBA if my bf obtains all his pay slips and/ or bank statements covering the 6-month period one or two months in advance of the the aimed application date/month ? For example,if we plan to start the application in Jan 2013 and he has obtained his bank statements of Nov, Oct, Sep, Aug, Jul and Jun 2012 but there is a missing month Dec. 

Kindly advise please experts ! Thank you in advance !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

In reference to the above queries, I thought it'd best for me to make this part of my several questions clearer so you have a better notion about what I am confused about. 

''Ask your boyfriend to book both the 'intention to become civil partners' appointment with the Register Office (in England and Wales, this appointment must be one of 76 Designated Register Offices - all Register Offices in Scotland are 'designated').* This appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date. '' *

I would like to know how my bf can go to a Register Office to make book both the ''intention to become civil partners'' appointment and the Civil Partnership ceremony as it says this appointment can be no sooner than 7 days of you living in the UK, so he needs to allow you a week in the UK before that date.

I am now in Malaysia, so do I have to be in the UK physically for a week first in order to make those appointments ? If so, how can I give appointment dates, times and locations to the UKBA to say we intend to register our civil partnership within the first 6 months of my arrival when I submit the application while I am in Malaysia ? 

If I have misinterpreted it, please correct and explain to me. 

Hope to hear from you soon experts ! 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Could someone please advise on the above matters ..as I am really worried here. 

Thank you a lot !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Your boyfriend can book the appointment right now (and it's a good idea to do so because it not only gives you 'wedding plans' evidence, but appointments also fill very quickly)! *The appointment must be on a date when he will expect that you have already moved to the UK, and been here for at least 7 days and nights. * Of course, there is some guesswork in this because it depends on how long your visa application takes to be decided, but this appointment can be rescheduled if necessary nearer the date.

Example: to ensure that my partner would have the necessary 'wedding plans' evidence for her fiancée visa application (submitted December 2011), I pre-booked our 'intent to wed' before she started her application - booking the appointment for the following March 2012 (we hoped to get her here by January 2012 so that left us almost 3 months to play with if her application was delayed).

I also booked the actual Civil Partnership ceremony at the same time. I chose April 2012, which was about 6 weeks after the first 'intent' appointment. You only need to leave 15 days between the two dates, but I wanted to allow some flexibility in case her visa application was delayed which could result in us having to move that first appointment.



So, in summary:

*1: 'Intent to wed' appointment at 'designated' Register Office* (you must have lived in UK for 7 full days before you can attend this appointment, so your boyfriend needs to allow time for your arrival in the UK first when arranging this date with the Register Office)

*2: Civil Partnership ceremony at ANY Register Office of your choice. * Your boyfriend, when booking this, must pick a date that allows a minimum 15 days after the first appointment.

Your boyfriend can book both of these dates NOW - before you submit your application. That way, you will have dates and locations that you can list as your plans.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so so much 2farapart !! 

You've removed the big confusion from my head. That was a very good example and I think my bf and I can kinda follow that (the time frame). I will let my bf know.  

Besides, may I know if online application is the only way to send in an application ? My bf will come over after Xmas and I was wondering whether we both could present at the British Consulate to make an application. Before he comes over, we will sort out all necessary documents he has to bring over for the application use. 

Regarding the requirement - Your relationship must be genuine and subsisting. 
My bf calls me everyday with Lebara Network since I left the UK last Dec and we almost do not use Skype and MSN for chatting because he calls daily BUT we do email each other sometimes and I have still stored them on my Hotmail. I have also kept some our photos, taken back in Sheffield where we first met last July. We don't have Skype or MSN log, is that acceptable ? I could ask my bf to request his call logs from his network provided but do I need to do that as well ? Is it enough just from either of us ? Is there any other things I have to provide to make this point strong ? Oh I have kept a few cards he sent to me as well. 

Morever, how far in advance of the application date (say Jan 2013) can my bf obtain his bank statements from his bank ? 

Another thing about the English language requirement - I have got a bachelor's degree from Sheffield Hallam University. With that alone, is it enough to prove that I have met the English ability requirement. 

Last thing - I have looked into 5.5.2 specified evidence of the financial requirement. I would like to make certain that these are the documents my bf has to get ready - Salary pay slips, letter of employment, a signed contract of employment and bank statements. Is there a difference between the letter of employment and the signed contract of employment ? 


Please advice  Hope to hear from you soon mate ! 

Alvin


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you so so much 2farapart !!
> 
> You've removed the big confusion from my head. That was a very good example and I think my bf and I can kinda follow that (the time frame). I will let my bf know.
> 
> Besides, may I know if online application is the only way to send in an application ? My bf will come over after Xmas and I was wondering whether we both could present at the British Consulate to make an application. Before he comes over, we will sort out all necessary documents he has to bring over for the application use.


I don't know the answer to this - other than follow the application process and be guided by it, because it differs from country to country. Most countries offer either online application, or application by mail - or both. Application in person is (as far as I know) only available for applicants already in the UK who are wishing to extend or switch from their current visa to remain in the UK).



alvintan89 said:


> Regarding the requirement - Your relationship must be genuine and subsisting.
> My bf calls me everyday with Lebara Network since I left the UK last Dec and we almost do not use Skype and MSN for chatting because he calls daily BUT we do email each other sometimes and I have still stored them on my Hotmail. I have also kept some our photos, taken back in Sheffield where we first met last July. We don't have Skype or MSN log, is that acceptable ? I could ask my bf to request his call logs from his network provided but do I need to do that as well ? Is it enough just from either of us ? Is there any other things I have to provide to make this point strong ? Oh I have kept a few cards he sent to me as well.


Given that you have no Skype or other chat log, I'd recommend ALL of the other things you mention. A phone bill showing a daily phone call on its own might not be enough to satisfy UKBA that you are in a long-distance relationship, so include your cards and photos, and perhaps extracts of some emails that really demonstrate to UKBA that you are in a genuine relationship.



alvintan89 said:


> Morever, how far in advance of the application date (say Jan 2013) can my bf obtain his bank statements from his bank ?


It depends upon which category you would be applying under. If Category A (because your boyfriend has earned at least £1,550 every month with the same employer), he needs to provide 6 months worth of evidence from the date of your application. If you're applying under Category B (ie using 12 months of evidence because salary or employer has changed, or there is more than one employer to be included), he would need to provide 12 months of evidence from the date of your application.



alvintan89 said:


> Another thing about the English language requirement - I have got a bachelor's degree from Sheffield Hallam University. With that alone, is it enough to prove that I have met the English ability requirement.


Although the guidance I've read mentions that, as a minimum, the degree must have been taught in English, I don't know if there are other requirements too because I saw a recent refusal when another applicant used their English-taught degree. Unfortunately, I cannot remember the circumstances and I don't want to guess in case I give you incorrect information. Others here might be able to advise, or if you want a complete failsafe, take the English test anyway - your English seems fine so you should have no problem.



alvintan89 said:


> Last thing - I have looked into 5.5.2 specified evidence of the financial requirement. I would like to make certain that these are the documents my bf has to get ready - Salary pay slips, letter of employment, a signed contract of employment and bank statements. Is there a difference between the letter of employment and the signed contract of employment ?


A contract of employment is normally handed to the employee either before or at the start of their emplyment, setting out initial terms and conditions. The letter from the employer differs in that it will confirm that your boyfriend still works for the employer, and what his earnings now happen to be (which can be substantially different and much more current than the contract). Your boyfriend should also include his P60 with his payslips to complete the financial supporting documents.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Duplicate post - deleted


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much 2farapart for your advice !!

1) I don't know the answer to this - other than follow the application process and be guided by it, because it differs from country to country. Most countries offer either online application, or application by mail - or both. Application in person is (as far as I know) only available for applicants already in the UK who are wishing to extend or switch from their current visa to remain in the UK).

*Thank you mate for the advice ! Which do you think is best or highly suggested application route to take ? Speaking of this, a question has just popped to my mind - Must all evidence and documents to be submitted to the British Consulate are in the form of hard copy ? How does the application system work ? Is it that I send in an application (either online or mail) and submit all the required necessary documents and evidence afterwards by mail ? This is something I am not clear about. [/COLOR]*

2) Given that you have no Skype or other chat log, I'd recommend ALL of the other things you mention. A phone bill showing a daily phone call on its own might not be enough to satisfy UKBA that you are in a long-distance relationship, so include your cards and photos, and perhaps extracts of some emails that really demonstrate to UKBA that you are in a genuine relationship.

* Okay I will do that. I have also kept all the text messages on phone from day one we got to know each other. A question - Do I need to provide a phone bill as well or my bf's alone would be enough ? I've been using 'prepaid/ pay as you go' service, so I am slightly worried that it is unlikely I can get a phone bill easily. On top of that, the reason why we don't have Skype or chat log, it's because my bf is not a computer/ technology kinda guy. He only has access to the Internet or uses it when he goes to his friend's house (on his days off usually). (also his boss). So basically he seldom uses a computer. So do you think it's wise to provide a letter, written by my bf, to justify this to make more sense to the UKBA ? *

3) It depends upon which category you would be applying under. If Category A (because your boyfriend has earned at least £1,550 every month with the same employer), he needs to provide 6 months worth of evidence from the date of your application. If you're applying under Category B (ie using 12 months of evidence because salary or employer has changed, or there is more than one employer to be included), he would need to provide 12 months of evidence from the date of your application.

* I think my bf would be classified under Category A as he has worked for his boss for many years and his income earnings rarely fluctuate. Does that mean if I plan to apply in Jan 2013, my bf must get ready his pay slips of Dec, Nov, Oct, Sep, Aug, July 2012 ? Can it be from Nov to June 2012 and there is a missing month Dec ?*

4) Although the guidance I've read mentions that, as a minimum, the degree must have been taught in English, I don't know if there are other requirements too because I saw a recent refusal when another applicant used their English-taught degree. Unfortunately, I cannot remember the circumstances and I don't want to guess in case I give you incorrect information. Others here might be able to advise, or if you want a complete failsafe, take the English test anyway - your English seems fine so you should have no problem.

* As regards this, I have also been studying ACCA (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) this year. ACCA is a professional accountancy course unlike a degree course. So will it be a bonus to this particular requirement ? *

5) A contract of employment is normally handed to the employee either before or at the start of their emplyment, setting out initial terms and conditions. The letter from the employer differs in that it will confirm that your boyfriend still works for the employer, and what his earnings now happen to be (which can be substantially different and much more current than the contract). Your boyfriend should also include his P60 with his payslips to complete the financial supporting documents.[/quote]

*Thank you for clarifying about this. However, I'm afraid that my bf may not have a contract of employment because he works for his Bangladeshi friend, who runs a restaurant and a delivery business (not very big) and they are not very 'formally' structured. So my bf may not have this kinda formal employment contact/document. Is there anything my bf can do to fortify this ? And Yea, my bf can ask his boss to write a letter of employment. 

Please advice ! Thank you so much again !! 

Alvin*


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you so much 2farapart for your advice !!
> 
> *Thank you mate for the advice ! Which do you think is best or highly suggested application route to take ? Speaking of this, a question has just popped to my mind - Must all evidence and documents to be submitted to the British Consulate are in the form of hard copy ? How does the application system work ? Is it that I send in an application (either online or mail) and submit all the required necessary documents and evidence afterwards by mail ? This is something I am not clear about.*


As said, all I can suggest here is to follow the links for your country on the UKBA site. It differs from country to country and I've only experienced the US route. The site will give you clear instructions on what to do at each stage. Choices are usually online or by mail. If you apply online, you will be advised on how to submit your evidence and when (again, this differs by country). One thing I CAN say though is you will need paper originals of all documents, together with photocopies of any you need returning, so your boyfriend will need to mail you his papers before you begin the application process.




alvintan89 said:


> * Okay I will do that. I have also kept all the text messages on phone from day one we got to know each other. A question - Do I need to provide a phone bill as well or my bf's alone would be enough ? I've been using 'prepaid/ pay as you go' service, so I am slightly worried that it is unlikely I can get a phone bill easily. On top of that, the reason why we don't have Skype or chat log, it's because my bf is not a computer/ technology kinda guy. He only has access to the Internet or uses it when he goes to his friend's house (on his days off usually). (also his boss). So basically he seldom uses a computer. So do you think it's wise to provide a letter, written by my bf, to justify this to make more sense to the UKBA ? *


 A letter explaining why you don't have chat logs is a good idea, so yes. As for the rest of the evidence, just get what you can, but it must be in paper form (they won't want to see text messages etc on electronic devices or phones).



alvintan89 said:


> * I think my bf would be classified under Category A as he has worked for his boss for many years and his income earnings rarely fluctuate. Does that mean if I plan to apply in Jan 2013, my bf must get ready his pay slips of Dec, Nov, Oct, Sep, Aug, July 2012 ? Can it be from Nov to June 2012 and there is a missing month Dec ?*


No. If you want to avoid his submitting a December pay slip, then apply before January. Otherwise a December pay slip will be expected.




alvintan89 said:


> * As regards this, I have also been studying ACCA (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) this year. ACCA is a professional accountancy course unlike a degree course. So will it be a bonus to this particular requirement ? *


As said, I really know nothing about this. An ACCA qualification is a good, professional qualification but I don't know whether it would help in terms of the English requirement (I've only seen mentions of University-taught degrees). But as said, I have NO knowledge about this and so I recommend you start a new thread at this site asking about this (it might not be noticed here given the thread title). Others with more experience or knowledge will then be able to make recommendations.




alvintan89 said:


> *Thank you for clarifying about this. However, I'm afraid that my bf may not have a contract of employment because he works for his Bangladeshi friend, who runs a restaurant and a delivery business (not very big) and they are not very 'formally' structured. So my bf may not have this kinda formal employment contact/document. Is there anything my bf can do to fortify this ? And Yea, my bf can ask his boss to write a letter of employment.
> 
> Please advice ! Thank you so much again !! *


*
I'm not sure, to be honest. The new rules are VERY new. I've seen one refusal because no employment contract was supplied. If applying under the new rules I would be in the same position because I work for a major UK employer that has never issued a contract of employment, and likely never will. All I can do is agree with your idea of a letter explaining this, but I don't know whether or not this would be good enough. I'd certainly like to know, but as said the rules are so new and we've not seen anyone else try this yet.*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I said on another thread, your degree from Sheffield Hallam alone suffices. Enclose your original degree certificate and a photocopy.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much 2farapart and Joppa ! 

I talked my bf through the documents needed for the application this morning. And he would like to know if he has to provide his original P60 document as he made a remark saying that it was a very important document just like a personal passport. 

Besides, may I know which documents/evidence to be submitted must be original and which to be photocopied ? Bf made a gentle remark saying that whatever I sent in to the UKBA would not be returned, except passport. Thus, I am not sure if he is entirely correct and here I am thinking a few here which needs to be returned - my and bf's original birthday certs, UK degree cert, the letters of confirmed civil partnership appointments, etc. 

By the way - Online application or by mail - which is more effective ? 

One more thing - Bf said he could ask the accountant responsible to purposely construct a signed contract of employment and backdate it , would it be acceptable ? 

Kindly advise , thank you in advance again !!  

Alvin


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you so much 2farapart and Joppa !
> 
> I talked my bf through the documents needed for the application this morning. And he would like to know if he has to provide his original P60 document as he made a remark saying that it was a very important document just like a personal passport.
> 
> Besides, may I know which documents/evidence to be submitted must be original and which to be photocopied ? Bf made a gentle remark saying that whatever I sent in to the UKBA would not be returned, except passport. Thus, I am not sure if he is entirely correct and here I am thinking a few here which needs to be returned - my and bf's original birthday certs, UK degree cert, the letters of confirmed civil partnership appointments, etc.


From the UKBA website (UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Malaysia

"For every document that you provide, you *must include the original document* and a photocopy. This includes a copy of your passport bio-data page (the page containing your photograph). Please ensure that the photocopies are of good quality and can be read easily. If you do not provide a photocopy of each document, we might not return your original documents to you."



> By the way - Online application or by mail - which is more effective ?


*You must apply online* (see previous link), following which you will need to submit your documentation in person at the VFS office in KL. See here for the process: UK Border Agency | Malaysia

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Also - note that you don't need to submit your partner's birth certificate. A black and white photocopy of the bio page in his passport will suffice.

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, regarding P60 - from HMRC website (HM Revenue & Customs: PAYE forms - P45, P46, P60 and P11D):

"If you've lost your P60 your employer can issue you with a duplicate. Since 2010-11 your employer no longer needs to show on the P60 that it is a 'duplicate'."

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the advice Teuchter ! 

Something I don't understand about the P60 - 'Also, regarding P60 - from HMRC website (HM Revenue & Customs: PAYE forms - P45, P46, P60 and P11D):

"If you've lost your P60 your employer can issue you with a duplicate. Since 2010-11 your employer no longer needs to show on the P60 that it is a 'duplicate'."

What does that mean ? So should my bf acquiesce in his original P60 to UKBA ? 

One more thing pertaining to the contract of employment - Bf said he could ask the accountant responsible to purposely construct a signed contract of employment and backdate it , would UKBA accept it ? 

Thank you lots in advance ! 

Alvin


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you for the advice Teuchter !
> 
> Something I don't understand about the P60 - 'Also, regarding P60 - from HMRC website (HM Revenue & Customs: PAYE forms - P45, P46, P60 and P11D):
> 
> ...


It means that - even if the UKBA should lose it, your partner can still obtain a replacement. Just trying to put his mind at rest.

And - it's not a question of whether he "should" send his original P60: he *MUST*!!



> One more thing pertaining to the contract of employment - Bf said he could ask the accountant responsible to purposely construct a signed contract of employment and backdate it , would UKBA accept it?


Sorry, I don't know the answer to this one.

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot Teuchter !

If anyone could advocate on the above contract of employment issue, your help would very greatly appreciated. !

Thank you !

Alvin


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

EDIT - due to an internet foul-up, I posted too late. Ignore mine as you've already been answered!


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Can someone pleases tell me what the contents are in a letter of employment ? My boyfriend doesn't get paid through banking service but cash weekly. So his bank statements will not show his weekly earnings but he has kept all pay slips. What can he do ? Should this be emphasized on the letter of employment ? 

On top of that, can a contract of employment purposely constructed by his boss and be backdated just for the use of application ? 

Hope to hear from any expert soon , thank you lots !

Alvin


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pleases tell me what the contents are in a letter of employment ? My boyfriend doesn't get paid through banking service but cash weekly. So his bank statements will not show his weekly earnings but he has kept all pay slips. What can he do ? Should this be emphasized on the letter of employment ?


Just explain he is paid in cash and enclose all the pay slips, P60 etc. Bank statement should still be included, with a comment that salary isn't paid into it. 



> On top of that, can a contract of employment be purposely constructed by his boss and be backdated just for the use of application ?


What I suggest is you ask the boss to write a letter explaining why there is no contract of employment and putting details of his rjob instead. While this doesn't strictly meet the requirements, UKBA should take a reasonable line on it.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa, 2 farapart and Teuchter profusely ! 

Your advice has been really greatly useful


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me how long the UKBA takes (usually) to make a decision on a Proposed Civil Partnership visa ? Will it be possible up to a year long ? My bf is trying to buy a house on a mortgage to make our own life and we don't want this to transpire that he has got a house but the visa application is still pending and I'll have to wait for like a year or more (which I don't hope at all it'd happen). 

I have prepared a draft list of documents required for my proposed civil partnership application. Could someone please tell me if they are sufficient and appropriate. 

1) My birth cert and my and bf's passport ( the bio-page containing your photo and personal details)

2) Two most recent passport photos of me and bf

3) Photos showing that we have met. 

4) Call log statements, phone bills or top-up cards or vouchers

5) Text messages ( if you can get any)

6) Emails ( we have sent to each other) 

7) Cards we have sent each other

8) Travel tickets (bf travelled from Bedford to Sheffield) 

9) Letter written by each of us outlining our relationship - how we met, any highlighted events, how we have kept in touch from the start to the present, how we plan to live together permanently, and showing our commitment. 

10) Letter explaining why there is no MSN or Skype log. 

11) Letters or emails or any documents from the Registrar , confirming our civil partnership ceremony with dates, times, and locations

12) Confirmation from the restaurant where our civil partnership reception will be held ( if we have one) 

13) Accommodation documents - Mortgage letters from the bank, the ownership title deed , Housing inspection report, and other documents to do with the house.

14) Pay slips - for whole year 2012

15) Bank statements - for the whole year 2012, Building society statement (if you have) , 

16) Private pension scheme statement

17) Saving account statement

18) letter of employment from bf - including annual salary, job scope, key employee in the business ? ,how long have you been with the same boss ? Permanent job ? what do you handle in the business ? How long are you going to work for him ? Stability of job ? How much has he paid you ( the consistent amount) ? Explain why no contract of employment ? .

19) My UK degree cert


Can anyone who know this please tell me if I have missed out anything important or anything could be essential and ! Is there any other things I could submit additionally ? 

Regarding the mortgage, anything other documents needed other than stated above ? 

Oh ...one more thing - Roughly before July my bf was using Lebara network to contact me and because Lebara increased the calling rate thus he switched to Lycatel Network since then. Problem is a couple of days ago, my bf phoned up Lebara centre to request for a call log statement but the personnel said they did not keep records for a period of over two months. Besides, my bf has lost his Lebara sim therefore it's unlikely that he will get the statement from Lebara. He will phone them up again next Monday to see what they could facilitate to help. Since we nearly don't have Skype or MSN chat log and now probability of being unable to get the statement so this put us in a bit of distress now. 

Has anyone even experienced the similar case before ? Anyone has any ideas what we could do to compensate for this poor situation ?

Many thanks in advance !

Alvin


----------



## rapapipaps (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi i need some help here. Im a UK resident and i want to get my wife from philippines. I undestand that there is a new financial requirement of £18,600 per annum. I called the ukba and they said i can use my ovetime to reach that £18,600. If i earn £1,600 a month with my overtime(before tax) is it enough? Because when you multiply £1,600x12 months is equal to £19,200. Do i qualify now to get my wife?pls help thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rapapipaps said:


> Hi i need some help here. Im a UK resident and i want to get my wife from philippines. I undestand that there is a new financial requirement of £18,600 per annum. I called the ukba and they said i can use my ovetime to reach that £18,600. If i earn £1,600 a month with my overtime(before tax) is it enough? Because when you multiply £1,600x12 months is equal to £19,200. Do i qualify now to get my wife?pls help thanks


Yes, but you need 12-month worth of pay slips and bank statement to show you have earned at least £18,600 (Category B). Only if you've earned at least £1550 every month (never dipping below that level even for one month) for the past 6 months working for one employer, you can apply with 6 month-worth of payslips and bank statement (Category A).


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

Could someone please advise on the queries of the first post of this page ?!  

Lots of thanks in advance 

Alvin


----------



## rapapipaps (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for the positive answer..


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi experts,

Could someone please advise on the queries of the first post of this page ?! 

Lots of thanks in advance !! 

Al


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could someone please advise on the queries of the first post of this page ?!
> 
> ...


Your accommodation documents for housing seem fine. At a cursory glance I can't think of anything else in your list but you need to check the 'documents required' guidance carefully just in case we here have missed something.

The weakest part of what should otherwise be a strong application is your evidence of a relationship because you don't have chat logs and such to rely on as most do. If you've only kept in touch by phone (other than occasional emails), then phone records (as many as you can pull together so the entire period of your relationship) is pivotal to show that you have continually kept in touch throughout your relationship. So the answer to THAT question is "get whatever you can - the more the better".


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much 2farapart !

Yea, I personally am a bit worried about that too. What I have done so far is I have just printed a quarter of all text messages sent by bf from my cell phone. There is going to be a big pile of it. I will also ask my bf to do the same printing out all the text messages I have sent to him since day one we got to know each other. 

And I will look double check the documents required again thoroughly. 

Cheers guys for you help !! 

Al


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there experts,

Could someone please let me know that when a Proposed Civil Partnership starts counting its 6 months period - once the visa has been granted to me OR after I have entered the UK ? 

Another concern is that - my boyfriend says it will take about 2.5 months to achieve to get the document of title deed of his newly purchased house. I am thinking, what if we are unable to get that title deed document before the application date and can we just submit the mortgage agreement issued by the bank to prove ownership ? 

One more thing - if we are going to apply for this visa in Feb 2013 and bf will only get his new P60 in Apr 2013, is that okay to submit the old one ? 


Kindly advise and thank you in advance  

Al


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi there experts,
> 
> Could someone please let me know that when a Proposed Civil Partnership starts counting its 6 months period - once the visa has been granted to me OR after I have entered the UK ?


From the "valid from" date on the visa stamp.



alvintan89 said:


> Another concern is that - my boyfriend says it will take about 2.5 months to achieve to get the document of title deed of his newly purchased house. I am thinking, what if we are unable to get that title deed document before the application date and can we just submit the mortgage agreement issued by the bank to prove ownership ?


Any paperwork demonstrating that he's purchasing the house. If the mortgageagreement is the final agreement (ie they have surveyed the property and have agreed to the mortgage) that will definitely help.



alvintan89 said:


> One more thing - if we are going to apply for this visa in Feb 2013 and bf will only get his new P60 in Apr 2013, is that okay to submit the old one ?


His old one will be fine. UKBA knows they're not issued until Apr-May of each year.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you 2farapart for the advice !

So, does that mean I will only get a visa stamp when I am at a UK airport border ? 

Bf will eventually get the title deed document. It's just that we are afraid we won't get it yet before the aimed application date . Is there a need to ask the seller to write a letter stating that this title deed of this house is being transferred to my bf ? Bf said he would also submit some utilities bills and housing tax documents too . 

Thank you lots ! 

Al


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Another concern, is my bf allowed to bring his P60 over to Malaysia ? 

He says he is not allowed to take it outside the UK and I am not sure if he is correct. 

Kindly advise, thank you !


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think there's any point in asking the seller to write a letter as this won't necessarily be regarded by UKBA as evidence, but don't worry too much about the house-buying. Provided you have some paperwork (like the mortgage agreement) and you set out your intentions in a letter, you should be fine. And yes, if your partner is able to move into the house before you apply, you can also include council tax too - ask him to register it in both your names.

I've not heard anything about a bar on taking a P60 out of the UK in person so I can't comment on that, but UKBA wouldn't be insistent on you sending a P60 if there was any restriction on your ability to obtain it as part of your evidence. Tell him to mail it to you instead if he's concerned because you DO need it if your application is to be successful.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your fiance *IS* permitted to send the P60 out of the UK without any problem. Inland Revenue won't go after him if he sends you the document. I can promise you this.

When I was applying for my fiancee visa this summer, my fiance (now husband) sent me his P60 to add to the application, and he never ever got into any trouble for doing so.

ETA - when your fiance sends you his documents, he *SHOULD* use a courier like FedEx or DHL to get the paperwork to you... he *SHOULD NOT* use Royal Mail Airsure service, as it is UNRELIABLE. They take longer to deliver than standard First Class mail and they have been known to lose documents.


----------



## Cael (Apr 23, 2012)

Alvin, my hubby took his P60 over to Malaysia too (I'm Malaysian), so no problem there.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you lots 2farapart, WestCoastCanadianGirl and Cael !!

2farapart, WestCoastCanadian Girl and Cael, may I know how long it took you to be granted the Fiancee Visa ?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you lots 2farapart, WestCoastCanadianGirl and Cael !!
> 
> 2farapart, WestCoastCanadian Girl and Cael, may I know how long it took you to be granted the Fiancee Visa ?


In the case of me and my partner, it was all a bit different. My partner came from the US (which probably had THE fastest hub where Priority Service is available at extra cost and at the time was taking around 2-3 days), it was before the new rules and more importantly before the rush of applications trying to beat the new rules and hefty staff cutbacks at UKBA. From the point of filling out the application, me getting my supporting documents mailed out to her, her taking biometrics, the whole process took between 2-3 weeks, but the actual application processing took 3 days.

A lot has changed since then. There were the Olympics and not enough staff to cope easily, the new rules with the rush (and backlog) of applications, and the staff no doubt have had a steep learning curve to get to grips with the new rules, likely making processing much slower. These days it's not unusual for applications to take 6 - 9 months for many countries.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks 2farapart for the reply! 

6-9 months is really a long time !  

My bf is planning to stay over in Malaysia until I have been granted the visa. He said with his presence he as a British could (actually) speed up the processing time a bit. Is that really true ? I don't know if that is absolutely true ! 

I personally think it's a bit impractical of him to wait here because we have no certainty at all how long it will actually take. I do really appreciate his good intention though. 

So, within a month or two is really impossible ? (Just asking) 

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you lots 2farapart, WestCoastCanadianGirl and Cael !!
> 
> 2farapart, WestCoastCanadian Girl and Cael, may I know how long it took you to be granted the Fiancee Visa ?


I applied on July 4, 2012 under the old rules and had my biometrics done in Vancouver, CANADA on July 5, 2012. Application arrived at the consulate in NYC on July 6, 2012 and I received a "application has been opened" email on July 12, 2012. My Fiancée Visa was approved on July 24, 2012 and they notified me on the 25th and I had the visa in my hands before noon on the 27th. 

If memory serves, I think that they estimated that the processing times at that date were at 15 days whilst my specific application (straightforward, no previous refusals of entry, sponsor earned enough, wedding planned etc) took 13 days.

Since then, I've seen the wait time at the NYC office fall off the map (just over 8 weeks)... this was just after the rule change... it's calmed down now somewhat and currently hovers between 4-6 weeks. I would imagine that similar fluctuations occurred at other offices around the world as well.

Good luck to you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks 2farapart for the reply!
> 
> 6-9 months is really a long time !
> 
> ...


I doubt that your fiancé's presence in Malaysia would help speed up your specific application... my husband is a Civil Servant and he got no preferential treatment in regards to my application - it would have been pointless for him to ask, as they would have refused and told him to pay the extra USD $300 priority fee and wait our turn... the UKBA processes applications (even the priority application queue available only at the NYC office) in the order in which they are received, and the in-country prescience of a UK national sponsor means absolutely nothing to them as far as order of processing the queue goes.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks 2farapart for the reply!
> 
> 6-9 months is really a long time !
> 
> ...


No, that's just wishful thinking of your BF!  His presence will make no difference whatsoever and UKBA will take as long as it takes them regardless. I think anything less than 3 months is too optimistic, but perhaps some of the backlogs will have cleared down a little by then. Even so, I'd say a result within 4 months is a 'good result' and not guaranteed.

I recommend you both adjusting your expectation to be a bit longer than 1-2 months (I think that's very unlikely for Malaysia).  If your BF can stay with you some of that time, it will make it pass more quickly though. Many people have no choice but to remain apart for many more months of waiting.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Too late to edit my last post, but looking at UKBA's statistics for September 2012, they processed 100% of settlement applications within 60 days, so 2 months COULD be possible! They only processed 4 of them in total so it could depend on volume, but here's their statistics page:

UK Border Agency | Visa processing times in Malaysia

Keep watching this from month to month and you'll have a better idea.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks 2farapart and WestCoastCanadianGirl !!

Okay, this is the latest. My boyfriend went to the Register Office to meet the Registrar today and has also made the two appointments - the-intent-to get-married and the civil partnership ceremony. The first one would be on 12th June 2013 and the civil partnership ceremony will take place two weeks after that. 

However, my bf received a couple of questions from the Registrar herself that why my bf and I have chosen to do this with the route of getting a Proposed Civil Partnership visa but why I can't just come to the UK to get married on a visitor visa. She added that this would be a long route to take and if I ever got stuck with the visa application, it wouldn't do any good. 

She said she had been the Registrar for 36 years and had never seen a couple (same-sex) doing this (getting a proper proposed civil partnership to get married). It follows that it would be her first time ever performing a same-sex civil partnership. She did say not to take her words about that for certain as she is not expert at that. 

So, I am wondering if I am doing this right.. Say If I have got married to my bf on a marriage visitor visa and then I stay on and live with my partner, what will the UKBA do to me ? My bf has told me the same that I could get married to him and stay with him and the UKBA couldn't do anything about it simply because I am already his partner. BUT I am insistent to get a proper visa for good. It's kinda a conflict to me now. 

Anyone who has ever experienced the similar kind of situation (same-sex) please kindly advise too. 


Please advise, thank you a lot in advance !! 

Al


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks 2farapart and WestCoastCanadianGirl !!
> 
> Okay, this is the latest. My boyfriend went to the Register Office to meet the Registrar today and has also made the two appointments - the-intent-to get-married and the civil partnership ceremony. The first one would be on 12th June 2013 and the civil partnership ceremony will take place two weeks after that.
> 
> ...


This is a typical example of two pieces of legislation that don't mesh with each other. The registrar is correct in saying that under the UK civil partnership law, someone on a visitor visa can enter into CP. But under UK immigration law, a general visitor should not enter into CP.

So what will happen if you enter into CP as a general visitor or visitor for civil partnership? When the visa (6 months) expires, you cannot switch into any other visa and you have to leave UK. You have to return home to apply for civil partner visa, and if you did enter CP on a general visitor visa, you have to explain why you have broken the condition of that visa. If you just stayed on, you'd become an overstayer, and under the immigration law, you would be liable for arrest, detention and deportation.
So while your CP will still be valid, you cannot stay on in UK as you won't have a valid visa allowing you to do that.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I think also the Registrar is missing the point. 

You are wanting to come live with your husband in the UK permanently. The fiancé visa allows you to do that by becoming civil partners and then settling here. It seems incredible that in all 36 years she has never married anyone on a fiancé visa given the number of people who migrate here and marry here each year. But she's incorrect and you don't need to worry about what she's said. The only point of arranging a Marriage Visitor Visa is to marry here in the UK but then go back home again.

So don't worry about what she's said. You've done everything correctly so far.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Joppa for the advice !!

So, that means even after getting married to my bf that still doesn't guarantee me I will have the right to live with my boyfriend in UK ?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The registrar should be told that if you don't know about something, don't pontificate about it!
And you are 100% correct. It's no different from a couple having a quickie wedding in Las Vegas. While they may be legally married, this doesn't allow them to settle in UK without qualifying for a spouse visa.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa and 2farapart !

I think I will stick to the old plan which is getting a proper visa !

Now, two appointments (June 2013) have been made with the Registrar. I'm very excited about it indeed. Hope not too early to be though ! I will start the application in Feb 2013..so there will be about 4 months to wait....so I hope everything will go right !

She will send the confirmation letters to my bf as soon as she has got them sorted. 

Thanks lots again  

Al


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa and 2farapart !
> 
> I think I will stick to the old plan which is getting a proper visa !
> 
> ...


When you apply for your visa, put as your travel date to UK a few weeks before your fist appointment in June (the maximum is three months ahead). In this way, should your visa be issued much sooner than in 4 months, you will still have most of 6 months in which to travel to UK, give notice, enter CP and to apply for FLR. You must arrive in UK at least 8 days (7 nights) before your first appointment for giving notice.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa I will take note of that !! 

I think I might probably set the travel date near the end of April. 

Something I am still a little confused about which is when the visa will start counting its time. On the date I am granted the visa ? Or On the date the border officer stamp my passport ? 

Cheers !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa I will take note of that !!
> 
> I think I might probably set the travel date near the end of April.
> 
> Something I am still a little confused about which is when the visa will start counting its time. On the date I am granted the visa ? Or On the date the border officer stamp my passport ?


The visa has two dates on it, put by UKBA when they issue it: 'valid from' and 'valid until'. These two dates are unchangeable and you must use the visa between the two dates. By delaying your arrival in UK beyond the 'valid from' date, you are curtailing (cutting short) the time you are allowed to be in UK before applying for FLR.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Joppa !

I am pretty clear now  

By the way, once my bf has acquired a house he will register my name on it too. 

Does that mean I will have some responsibility towards the house ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you so much Joppa !
> 
> I am pretty clear now
> 
> ...


You become the joint owner of the property and while you retain half the proceeds of any sale, you are also jointly responsible for your duties as owner, such as public liability (covered by household insurance).


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much again Joppa !


----------



## Seppz123 (Aug 22, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa I will take note of that !!
> 
> I think I might probably set the travel date near the end of April.
> 
> ...


Got my visitors civil partner visa Friday. I told them my flight plans were from December 12th. That's were my visa starts, you then have 180 days from then.as mine expires June 2013. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Seppz123 for the advice !

I wish you the best with your fiancee


----------



## Seppz123 (Aug 22, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Seppz123 for the advice !
> 
> I wish you the best with your fiancee


Anytime and thank you


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to make clear for something - whether there is a certain format we need to adhere to when writing a letter to UKBA for instance a letter describing our relationship ?

Also, I'm printing off the text messages from my cellphone and I know there are about 2,900 of them. When it's done, there will be a BIG BIG pile of papers. So I'm thinking if I could actually print them off on half an A4 paper to slightly reduce the volume of papers used ? Usually the the text messages are about 15-20 words long. If I'm going to print them off on a full sized A4, apart from the 15-20 long sentence, the rest is empty and blank. 

Besides, for every individual copy, do I need to put my name/ signature down ? 

Thank you in advance !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Any guidance on the above matters will be greatly appreciated ! 

Al


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to make clear for something - whether there is a certain format we need to adhere to when writing a letter to UKBA for instance a letter describing our relationship ?


No. No more than two sides of A4 (around 1000 words), and just describe your relationship from the start to the present, and your plan for the future. Highlight key events like first meeting, engagement and marriage etc. Describe shared interests, philosophy and belief.



> Also, I'm printing off the text messages from my cellphone and I know there are about 2,900 of them. When it's done, there will be a BIG BIG pile of papers. So I'm thinking if I could actually print them off on half an A4 paper to slightly reduce the volume of papers used ? Usually the the text messages are about 15-20 words long. If I'm going to print them off on a full sized A4, apart from the 15-20 long sentence, the rest is empty and blank.
> 
> Besides, for every individual copy, do I need to put my name/ signature down ?


Far too much. Trim down to a few representative messages per month/quarter. Nothing too personal. Just put the date with each message.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you a lot Joppa for the guidance !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Finally my ACCA exams are all over and I am going to spend a lot of time on the preparation of the application. 

I have got a few new questions here : 

1) I was going through the requirements of the Proposed Civil Partnership again last night and my attention was caught by this particular bit - it says I need to state whether I have sufficient independent under the financial requirement. The answer is NO because I've been a full time student all this while. However, would there be any hassles if my bf (sponsor) could adequately support me financially until I am able to work ? 

2) Does my bf have to submit his pension scheme statement to UKBA other than bank statements ? Is it a must ? 

3) Lastly, do I need to get back for example, ALL ORIGINAL bank statements, pay slips, letter of employment etc from the British Consulate for the latter application of my Spousal Visa from within the UK (say, I am granted a successful Proposed CP Visa) ? Do I actually need to re-submit all the same documents to apply for a Spouse Visa or how this actually works ? 

Kindly advise experts ! Thank you so much in advance ! 

Al


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

1) Can you give the exact wording of this question and tell me whether it is simple YES/NO question, or does it allow text explanation? Under the fiancé visa they will know you cannot work, but I just want to see whether it is simply asking that you (with your BF) meet the financial requirement, in which case the answer would be YES.

2) Only if you are using income from his pension to meet the financial requirement.

3) You will need to supply a very similar set of documents for your Further Leave To Remain visa, although the financial period will differ and so you will have new bank stattements etc to provide. Your documents will be returned to you after your fiancé visa application has been processed, so you won't need to ask for their return yourself.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

2farapart said:


> 1) Can you give the exact wording of this question and tell me whether it is simple YES/NO question, or does it allow text explanation? Under the fiancé visa they will know you cannot work, but I just want to see whether it is simply asking that you (with your BF) meet the financial requirement, in which case the answer would be YES.
> 
> 2) Only if you are using income from his pension to meet the financial requirement.
> 
> 3) You will need to supply a very similar set of documents for your Further Leave To Remain visa, although the financial period will differ and so you will have new bank stattements etc to provide. Your documents will be returned to you after your fiancé visa application has been processed, so you won't need to ask for their return yourself.


Thank you 2farapart !

Sorry it was supposed to mean ''sufficient independent means. I missed the 'funds' word. 

My question was - since I have been a student all this time and have got no sufficient independent means but merely with my bf's adequate earnings alone, will I still be qualified to apply for this ?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I assume this question is on the form because it's multi-purpose. As a fiancé (proposed civil-partner - same thing), you won't be entitled to work and so won't have your 'own money' anyway, so it's a rather irrelevant question. However, given that you are a couple, and as a couple your partner's money is also at your disposal, I would be inclined to answer YES.

I'm not certain of this and maybe Joppa or someone else who has been through the new fiancé-visa process can add more to this, but this is what I would answer if I were filling out this form as a fiancé.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Than you so much 2farapart for your reply !

I am just confused about 'the sufficient independent means' criterion. 

I hope someone would have an answer for us of which we are unsure about. 

Thank you !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Is there anyone who is able to clarify the above issue ? 

Besides, I have been thinking about this - How can I give evidence that my bf and I intend to live together permanently after our civil partnership ? 

Cheers !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

Could someone give guidance on the above matters ? 

Any help would be much appreciated , thank you !

P/s: My bf has received the civil partnership letter from the Registrar , we both are so happy about that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have time to review all your previous posts, but if you are in Malaysia and your partner is in UK, only your partner's income counts. Your contribution to financial requirement is if you have savings in excess of £16,000. Otherwise you'll be relying entirely on your partner's income.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa !

I have a couple of questions associating with the housing title deed and the housing council tax. I've been suggested on here that my bf should register my name on his newly acquired house (soon to be purchased) to show to the UKBA that we are committed to each other and living together. 

However, my bf told me yesterday, according to the lawyer, that he couldn't register my name on the property unless I can present at the lawyer's office and sign the title deed. The same applies to the registration on the council. 

So the thing is - If my bf signs the title deed without me, my name will not appear on on the paper and and once it is signed the title deed cannot be changed again. Whereas If my bf does not sign the title deed and has an intention to register my name (he will wait for me until we both can go to the lawyer's to sign the document together) , the title deed document will be sent over to me without any signature. We are puzzled that whether the UKBA will accept an unsigned document. 

So we both do not know what to do and we would like to seek advice on this. 

Any help will be much appreciated !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, apart from the above questions I have encountered a little problem. 

I was filling in the Fiancee Visa application form online and I have come across this ''Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK before you were served with an immigration decision and/or other papers?''

What does this really mean ? Should I say YES or NO to this question ? If YES, it will ask me to provide details which I do not know what details they are.

Hope to hear from someone soon. 

Thank you very much in advance !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi, apart from the above questions I have encountered a little problem.
> 
> I was filling in the Fiancee Visa application form online and I have come across this ''Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK before you were served with an immigration decision and/or other papers?''
> 
> ...


It's when you were in difficulties with UKBA over your immigration status and you were under a threat of being deported or removed, so you decided to leave UK voluntarily. Unless you were in such a situation, just answer No.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you a lot Joppa !! I am clear about that now. 

There is another thing I would like seek your advice: 

It's about the housing title deed and the housing council tax. I've been suggested on here that my bf should register my name on his newly acquired house (soon to be purchased) to show to the UKBA that we are committed to each other and living together. 

However, my bf told me yesterday, according to the lawyer, that he couldn't register my name on the property unless I can present at the lawyer's office and sign the title deed. The same applies to the registration on the council. 

So the thing is - If my bf signs the title deed without me, my name will not appear on on the paper and and once it is signed the title deed cannot be changed again. Whereas If my bf does not sign the title deed and has an intention to register my name (he will wait for me until we both can go to the lawyer's to sign the document together) , the title deed document will be sent over to me without any signature. We are puzzled that whether the UKBA will accept an unsigned document. 

So we both do not know what to do and we would like to seek advice on this. 

Hope you could give us some advice. Many thanks in advance !

Al


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there, 

My bf (sponsor) has dual nationality - He holds an English and an American passport. He was born in Sheffield. 

To submit his bio data page, which passport should I use ? Does he have to give a copy of his American as well ? 

Besides, my birthday certificate is not in English. Should it be translated into English ? If yes, how can I do so ? 

Hope to hear someone soon. 

Cheers !

Al


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My bf (sponsor) has dual nationality - He holds an English and an American passport. He was born in Sheffield.
> 
> To submit his bio data page, which passport should I use ? Does he have to give a copy of his American as well ?


His British passport. He should enter details of his US passport under 'any other nationalities' but without enclosing a copy. 



> Besides, my birthday certificate is not in English. Should it be translated into English ? If yes, how can I do so ?


Not normally needed if your birth details - names especially - are the same as in your passport. Separate birth certificate is only necessary (though a lot of people just include it if it's in English as secondary evidence) if you need to establish a clear link between your birth details and your current state shown in your passport. For example, if you've been married before and your passport is in your (then) married name but you are now applying in your maiden (birth) name, birth certificate is needed. You have to ask a professional translator (there is usually a list on the country page of UKBA). 

Don't bother about adding your name on title deeds. That can be done after you are married.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa for the information !

Regarding the title deed, in fact, my bf's intent is to add my name on it but owing to the impediment that I cant go to the lawyer's and sign the papers with him so my bf is now not going that. I am curious however as to how the deed can be changed later on (if my bf insists want my name registered on it as well).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you Joppa for the information !
> 
> Regarding the title deed, in fact, my bf's intent is to add my name on it but owing to the impediment that I cant go to the lawyer's and sign the papers with him so my bf is now not going that. I am curious however as to how the deed can be changed later on (if my bf insists want my name registered on it as well).


The procedure depends on the circumstances and can be complicated. If the property has mortgage on it, you must consult your lender and they may decide if they will let your name be added (as they need to be satisfied as to your financial ability). Credit and other checks may be made and there may be a charge. If the property is mortgage-free, then it's usually a simple affair of completing a transfer deed, though in some cases stamp duty is payable.

Discuss your case thoroughly with your solicitor before doing anything.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Joppa !

Yes the property will involve a mortgage. Also, the lawyer said without my presence at his office, he can't do anything to include my name on it. 

I'll leave this thing for the moment. 

Thank you Joppa and wish you a Happy Xmas with your family and friends !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I have got a question with regards to the letter of sponsorship that should be written by my bf(sponsor). I'd like seek some guidance on the contents. 

Hope someone could guide me on this. 

Wishing everyone a very lovely happy xmas !

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A brief rundown of your relationship from his point of view, with significant events highlighted such as first meeting, engagement etc. Describe shared interests, beliefs and philosophies. Plan for the future. Under 1000 words.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa for your information !

Is the letter of sponsorship akin to the letter of relationship ? 

Cheers !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Sorry I have had another question - I'm planning to print out some emails today that my bf have sent me all this while...The thing is quite a number of them is rather slushy and I am not sure if the UKBA wants to see them. So should I carry on the printing or exclude them ? Besides, there are lots of emails, should I print them all out or I should just screen shoot the emails ? 

In fact, the same case applies to phone text messages. There are too many text messages.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alvintan89 said:


> Is the letter of sponsorship akin to the letter of relationship ?


Yes. It gives substance to the reasons why you want to sponsor.



> Sorry I have had another question - I'm planning to print out some emails today that my bf have sent me all this while...The thing is quite a number of them is rather slushy and I am not sure if the UKBA wants to see them. So should I carry on the printing or exclude them ? Besides, there are lots of emails, should I print them all out or I should just screen shoot the emails ?
> 
> In fact, the same case applies to phone text messages. There are too many text messages.


Emails and texts are there to prove only one thing - that you have kept in touch. UKBA won't want to read what you've actually said. So representative samples of screenshots from the time you've known each other suffice. The quality of your relationship you will evidence in other ways - photos, frequency and length of visits, and those letters.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Joppa !

Yes I do have pictures...They were taken last year when we were together. 

My bf has not visited me here since I left the UK but we do spend lots of time on phone. He is going to visit me next year before the application. Is that going to be a problem to the quality of our relationship ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't think so. That's why record of keeping in touch takes on more importance.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Joppa so much !

I need to admit that as time comes nearer I am getting remotely worried increasingly. 

In fact, I am just waiting for me bf to deal with the bank in regard to the housing mortgage after new year. 

Cheers !!


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

My bf has decided to fly over to Malaysia on 25th Jan 2013 and planned to stay here for like a month. And I plan to submit the application at the beginning of Feb. 

While he is away from his employment for a month that means he will not get paid for the period. So I wonder if that will affect the application in terms of the concerning financial requirement. Is there anything my bf and I should do ? 

He will still work for the same employer when he is back in the UK from his holiday here. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It all depends on timing. If your b/f's pay in January 2013 still exceeds £1,550 before tax, and all prior months are at least £1,550, then you can still apply under Category A safely. Note that your b/f MUST be able to give you both pay slip and matching bank statement up to and including January if you're not applying until February. If that's not possible, it would be better if you apply sooner (say mid-January) so that you don't need to include January 2013's paperwork. 

However, if your b/f's January's pay is less than £1,550, then you need to ensure that your b/f's 12 months of working from February 2012 to January 2013 still adds up to £18,600 or more (and he can provide 12 months bank statements and pay slips covering this period). If so, you are safe under Category B.

If by chance January's pay is less than £1,550 before tax AND all 12 months falls under £18,600, it would not be safe for your b/f to take any unpaid leave and it would be better that he works a full month to exceed £1,550.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the information 2farapart !

So, I will need to find out how much he earns before he comes over here. 

If he earns at least £1550 before his departure date (the prior 12 months are at least £1550), so I can apply under Category A ? 

Surely the bank statement of Jan will not show the whole Jan's inflows and outflows as he will be away on 25th or 26th Jan. Will that be alright to the UKBA ?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Your worry is ONLY if applying under Category A and NOT applying until February.

Category A uses the most recent 6 months. If you apply in February, then they will want to see pay slips and bank statements from August 2012 to January 2013. If ANY of those payslips is below £1,550 (including the January payslip) your application will fail. You can avoid this by submitting your application mid-January. You could then legitimately supply bank statements and payslips for July 2012 to December 2012 instead, missing out the January 2013 pay slip if it will be less than £1,550.

Your other option is Category B. Again, if you are not applying until February, you will need a pay slip and matching statement for January 2013 too, but if all pay slips together (including a lower January 2013 payslip) still add up to £18,600 or more before tax, you can still apply under Category B.

If you think you cannot get a January bank statement and pay slip, apply before the end of January, otherwise you could cause yourselves problems unless your b/f can get these documents couriered to you both from the UK.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the infor 2farapart !

Can I apply say in mid Jan and submit the supporting documents in Feb ? 

My bf said he will still be getting paid while he is away.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thank you for the infor 2farapart !
> 
> Can I apply say in mid Jan and submit the supporting documents in Feb ?
> 
> My bf said he will still be getting paid while he is away.


You can certainly apply online in advance, but there is likely to be a timeframe between your online submission, arranging your biometrics and the final date by which you must submit your supporting documents. It might be best that you time it so that you submit and pay for your online application about a week before your b/f arrives if he's still coming on 26 January. This would then mean your official date of application is the date on which you pay (mid-January) and this will nicely avoid having to submit any papers for January (for Category A, you just need papers for July to December 2012, or Category B you will need January to December 2012). 

To rule out any problems, ask your b/f to bring with him payslips and statements for the entire YEAR (Jan - Dec 2012) - as if you were applying under Category B. This is_ just in case _you realise (or UKBA realises) that you cannot apply under Category A after all (for example: one pay slip is under £1,550 in the period). It will be too late once your b/f is in Malaysia with you to arrange extra documents, so it's better he is prepared in advance. You most likely won't need them, but it is much safer to be prepared with a full set just in case.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

2farapart said:


> You can certainly apply online in advance, but there is likely to be a timeframe between your online submission, arranging your biometrics and the final date by which you must submit your supporting documents.


In Malaysia, you have *30 days* (following your online submission) within which to arrange your VFS appointment, to submit your supporting documents/have your biometrics done.

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks 2farapart and teuchter for your informative response !

Option 1: 
Say I apply in Feb - my bf works untill 23rd Jan and his pay of the month up to 23rd exceeds or at least £1,550 (past 6 months are at least £1,550), so can I safely apply under Category A ? Know that I only need to submit 6 months worth bank statements and payslips, but if I provide 12 months, will that be better ? 

I will ask bf to pick up his bank statement for Jan (but only showing transactions up to 23rd) and Barclay's supporting letter to confirm his funds on 24th Jan before he flies over. Here, the thing I would like it clarified is WHETHER the UKBA will accept the bank statement only being updated until 23rd Jan. 

Option 2:
Say I apply in Jan - Bf arrives in Malaysia on 26th Jan and I submit the application and pay either on 27th (Sunday) or 28th (Monday). Will it be considered that it's actually a Jan application and I don't need to submit Jan's pay slips and bank statement ? 

Sorry to keep bugging with similar sort of questions. I have asked many questions because I am not experienced in all this. And sometimes bf is a bit stubborn so to talk him through a detailed planning requires me to put in a bit more extra efforts. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated ! Many thanks 

Al


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Could somone kindly give advice on the above issues ? 

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

** Sorry made an error - it was supposed to mean ''... bank statement only being updated up to 23rd Jan.'' **


Any advice is welcomed and appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks 2farapart and teuchter for your informative response !
> 
> Option 1:
> Say I apply in Feb - my bf works untill 23rd Jan and his pay of the month up to 23rd exceeds or at least £1,550 (past 6 months are at least £1,550), so can I safely apply under Category A ? Know that I only need to submit 6 months worth bank statements and payslips, but if I provide 12 months, will that be better ?
> ...


Option 1 should be fine provided your bf can supply both bank statement AND matching payslip for January's pay. The bank statement needs to show his January's pay being received. If it does not then the statement might not be accepted by UKBA as part of your evidence - which in turn could mean a fail.

If applying under Category A you only need 6 months evidence - not 12.

Option 2 I don't know. It's very, very close to the end of the month. I would think it too risky personally, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I wrote that reply above on the train home, but was then thinking about what you said...

If you have 12 months worth of evidence, then why not just apply under Category B instead? Then you really have no worries about January provided all other months in the 12-month period reach or exceed £18,600. Then you haven't got to play 'beat the calendar'. Catgeory B is simpler to prove and deals with the problem altogether.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi 2farapart, thanks for the reply! That makes sense !

I had a conversation with my bf last night and I was told that he would have to defer his holiday plan as he had received a letter e yesterday from the court asking him to attend the court and testify nearing the end of this month so I think I will most probably apply in Feb plus my bf is awaiting the mortgage agreement and other lawyer paperwork.

By the way, my bf is paid in cash weekly so his pay is not directly banked into his account by his employer or the accountant in charge. However as far as I know, he does the banking himself weekly (may not be the same amount paid by his boss) . My concern is his bank statements may not represent accurately the precise amount he gets paid. Will that be a problem ? 

I did ask him last night in regards to his level of pay. He said the pay for Jan and Feb 2012 was a bit lower like £1,560 due to seasonal variations of the business and for the other months , the pay was stable at least £1,550 per month and sometimes could go up to £3k per month. And since bf will be working this entire month, so I guess this month's pay will be at least £1,550 as well. In that case, I think I could apply under Category A. 

Yes bf does have 12 worth of evidence. If the business is doing well this month Jan, he should get paid at least £1,550. If not (lower than £1,550) , I will apply under Category B by submitting the past 12 months. One question - is it from Jan 2012 - Dec 2012 (inclusive of Jan 2013 ?) OR Feb 2012 - Jan 2013 ? 

Yes do agree with you though applying under Category B saves some trouble ! But I will see how much he'll earn this month and from there I will decide A or B I should go for. 


Again, Thank you so much 2farapart and Joppa especially and the rest for your favourable help and time. Without your advice I don't think I and my bf could have gone this far and sorted things out this easy.

I am going to download the Appendix 2 form later today. Hopefully I wont have much to ask then. 

Cheers !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi ye,

Apart from the above matters, before I finalise and sigh my application form, I would like to make SURE that I get the correct Appendix 2 form for my fiance or proposed civil partnership visa application. 

Is it this one on the right side (VAF4A - Appendix 2 - Financial Requirement Form) UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK ? If I am on the right track, I guess I'll have to download and complete it by hand. I should submit this paper version of Appendix 2 together with the supporting documents when I attend the appointment ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

And use Category B. Don't bother with Category A because we don't know for sure how weekly pay is calculated. It might be that they use weekly amounts, meaning that every single WEEK must have exceeded £357 in the 6-months period. If every week DID exceed that in the last 6 months, then you can still use Category A. If not, use B and avoid A altogether.

I personally have not seen anyone applying where the sponsor pays their own money into an account so I can't answer that issue. You will be the first! If he pays the money into different accounts, he'll need to provide 12 months statements for each account. I do however just want to make sure this isn't your b/f's business? If not, fine - keep with Category B. If yes, then you need to change approach completely and apply under Category F or G with a different set of evidence.


----------



## Jenlee (Jan 9, 2013)

hi everyone

i am new here,and i dont know how to post my question here,i am malaysian but i found that my flag is tanzania?
can anyone teach me howto post and change my flag,
thank you so much,
i am also desperate about to ask my question regarding my spouse visa too with my british husband .


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

If using B, is it Jan 2013 + ( Jan 2012 - Dec 2012 ) OR just ( Jan 2012 - Dec 2012 ) ? 

Bf doesn't own a business but however he is kinda the key major employee in the business. His weekly pay is not fixed , like now after Xmas the business is wee bit slow now. No, he doesn't have many accounts, as far as I know he only uses his Barclays most time. 

2farapart would you please send me the link through which I could read up about the various categories to have a better understanding.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there,

On top of the above issues, I am actually filing out the VAF4 Appendix 2 Form and have seen a few questions which I am unsure about answering.

First - 1.28 Is your sponsor responsible for supporting anyone financially, including children listed above ? Well, I will deffo be supported by my sponsor financially until I can work in the UK. So, shall I say YES to this question ? 

Second - 2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK ? 
Does it mean after having achieved to obtain the Spousal Visa later OR within my first 6 months of arrival. I do not intend to work until I get my Spousal Visa. 

Hope to hear from someone soon  

Many thanks


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> On top of the above issues, I am actually filing out the VAF4 Appendix 2 Form and have seen a few questions which I am unsure about answering.
> 
> First - 1.28 Is your sponsor responsible for supporting anyone financially, including children listed above ? Well, I will deffo be supported by my sponsor financially until I can work in the UK. So, shall I say YES to this question ?


The question refers to those being supported by the sponsor at the time of application (now), so the answer is NO unless he is currently sending you money in Malaysia to support you.



> Second - 2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK ?
> Does it mean after having achieved to obtain the Spousal Visa later OR within my first 6 months of arrival. I do not intend to work until I get my Spousal Visa.


It means once you arrive in the UK with the visa you are applying for now. (As you know, you cannot work on a fiancé (Marriage Visitor) Visa, unlike a Spouse Visa which permits immediate employment - but the form is designed for use by both Fiancé and Spouse Visa applicants.)

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi teuchter many thanks for the reply ! !

In reference to Question 1.28 - My bf has actually requested Barclays to transfer a sum of money into my local bank account this month yet it's still pending. And bf will in a month time put money into my bank account again for the application fees. Prior to that, bf never sent me any supporting funds. In such instance, does it count as being supported financially and I shall say YES ? ? 

In regard to Q 2.8 - I think I should say NO I don't intend to work in the UK ?


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Kindly look forward to any responses to the above mentioned situations. 

Oh by the way, if using Category B, is it Jan 2013 + ( Jan 2012 - Dec 2012 ) OR just ( Jan 2012 - Dec 2012 ) ? 


Many thanks !


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> On top of the above issues, I am actually filing out the VAF4 Appendix 2 Form and have seen a few questions which I am unsure about answering.
> 
> ...


I have filled in the VAF4 and been successful in obtaining a spouse Visa,

You should say No, to 1.28 unless your sponsor is financially supporting someone else E.G another 
relative. 

Technically you should say Yes to 2.8 if you plan to work when you arrive in the UK, but this makes the form more complicated as you have to answer other questions about your intended work.

Just say No to 2.8.  you will have the right to work anyway if the spouse visa is granted, so can deicide wether you want to work after you get the visa.

BTW, I also had to fill in SU07/12. SPONSORSHIP UNDERTAKING FORM, don’t know why but they asked for this after I submitted My application.

Don’t understand your question about Category B dates,


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Nick965,

Thank you for your information !

I will just answer NO to both questions. 

Can I ask what the Sponsorship Undertaking Form really is ? Can I download it from the UKBA website ? Do I need to submit one as well ? 

As regard Category B, I was asking if using this category (apply in Feb) - Do I submit evidence from Jan 2012 up to Jan 2013 (13 months) OR Feb 2012 to Jan 2013 (12 months) ? Just slightly confused about this. 

Any advice would be wonderful and appreciated. 

Al


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi Nick965,
> 
> Thank you for your information !
> 
> ...


The Sponsorship Undertaking Form can be found here, http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf

It is self explanatory, I did not think we needed this because at no point on the UKBA website is it mention in connection with a spouse visa, but they asked for it six weeks after I applied for my spouse visa.

Regarding evidence you cannot submit too much, my advise is if in doubt send.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Nick965 !

By the way, I am happy for you that you have obtained your spouse visa successfully !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello,

My bf sent me his original P60 together with other copies of documents via Royal Mail about two weeks ago from today and now I still haven't received it yet and am actually getting worried that they might not get to me. 

If the original P60 went astray, would it be a big deal ? Would it be alright to re-print the P60 and use it for the application for my fiancee visa ? 

Any advice is much appreciated , thank you !


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Could someone please help with the questions mentioned above. 

Thank you in advance for any help !


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello alvintan89

As you are probably aware all documents have to be original and you should also include a copy 
if you want the UKBA to send your originals back. 

Regarding the P60 I don’t think is is possible to have an original reprinted, if you have ever seen 
a P60 it has a warning on it not to lose it.

A P60 is only issued once a year around April and shows the employed total earnings and tax paid
for the previous tax year, April to April.

If your P60 is lost in the post I would explain this to the UKBA,


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

alvintan89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My bf sent me his original P60 together with other copies of documents via Royal Mail about two weeks ago from today and now I still haven't received it yet and am actually getting worried that they might not get to me.
> 
> ...


If you lose your P60, you can request a new one from your employer. See: HM Revenue & Customs: PAYE forms - P45, P46, P60 and P11D

Quote:

_*If you've lost your P60 your employer can issue you with a duplicate. Since 2010-11 your employer no longer needs to show on the P60 that it is a 'duplicate'.*_

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot nick965 and teuchter for the info !

I do hope I will receive it by next week though to save trouble.


----------



## Cael (Apr 23, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Thanks a lot nick965 and teuchter for the info !
> 
> I do hope I will receive it by next week though to save trouble.


Alvin: The Malaysian postal service is horrible. I've had so many things sent to Malaysia go missing or undelivered. If your bf is sending you important documents, it's better to go through a secure delivery service.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Cael said:


> Alvin: The Malaysian postal service is horrible. I've had so many things sent to Malaysia go missing or undelivered. If your bf is sending you important documents, it's better to go through a secure delivery service.


I'd second that: in my 13 years living in Malaysia, I lost count of the number of items lost by Pos Malaysia. Also - their tracking system for international recorded delivery/express mail is completely useless, and forget about trying to contact them via email/fax/phone for assistance!

Better to spend a few RM more and use a service such as DHL or FedEx.

teuchter


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Cael and teuchter,

That is what really pisses me off and I still havent received what I am supposed to get. 

I am so fed up with their postal systems.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I just want to make a quick check for my documention though it was covered briefly before but I still hope that someone could check it for me again please. These are the the things I can think of for my Fiancee Visa Application. 

1. Two photos (applicant's ME - name on the back)
2. Original passport and a photocopy (applicant's)
3. Original birth cert and a photocopy (applicant's) 
4. Original Certified translation of birth cert and a photocopy (applicant's)
5. Original TB test certificate and a photocopy (applicant's)
6. Original UK Accountancy and Finance degree cert and a photocopy (applicant's)
7. Appendix 2 VAF4A (applicant's)
8. Letter of relationship (applicant's)
9. Prints of text messages (applicant's)
10. Prints of email screenshots and selective contents (applicant's)
11. Prints of photos (applicant's) 
12. Cards I have received (applicant's) 
13. Note to explain the absence of Skype logs (applicant's) 
14. My resume (applicant's)

15. Two photos of the sponsor
16. A passport biopage copy (sponsor)
17. Letters of confirmed civil partnership ceremony and a photocopy (sponsor)
18. Letter of confirmed post-ceremony reception (sponsor)
19. A guests/attendees list (sponsor)
20. Original/duplicate P60 and a photocopy (sponsor)
21. Original Page slips - 6 months but will get ready for 12 with photocopies (sponsor)
22. Original Bank staments - 6 months but will be ready for 12 with photocopies (sponsor)
23. Original Bank supporting letter to confirm funds and a photocopy (sponsor) 
24. Orignal Letter of Employment and a photocopy (sponsor) 
25. Original of Contract of Employment and a photocopy ( if he can get one, sponsor)
26. Original call log statements and photocopies (sponsor) 
27. Prints of text messages, email screenshots (sponsor)
28. Prints of photos (sponsor) 
29. Cards he has received from me (sponsor)
30. Travel tickets (sponsor) 
31. Letter of relationship inclusive of sponsorship undertaking (sponsor) 
32. Letter explaining the loss of original P60 (sponsor)
33. Housing tenancy/ mortgage agreement and a photocopy (sponsor) 
34. Housing council tax (sponsor) 
35. Housing documents e.g. title deed, lawyer papers (sponsor)

* Since my bf is having difficulty to find a house/flat for purchase, he is trying to find a house/flat to rent for now. 


If I have missed out anything or you think I should insert something else, kindly give me some advice/ reccomendations. 

Many thanks in advance !

Alvin


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi

Any thoughts on this ? ?


----------



## Seppz123 (Aug 22, 2012)

im curious as well as I me and my partner will be applying for the spouse visa in about 2 weeks


----------



## Jenlee (Jan 9, 2013)

you need a fiance visa, which carries with it the new financial requirement. For the financial requirement, it is the UK sponsor's income that matters. Does your partner make the requirement? And if not, can you show savings to make up the shortfall? 

Hi,
I am also have a lot of question but this time I am only can drop quick message.what is that mean if my partner cannot make requirement,so how much u must have saving at least?me or my Partner.
quick described myself,i am Malaysian marriage to my british husband 2 year now,but because he work and we both live in china for couple year, recently we move back to UK for good and ill father, and he change another job,and cant proof of income yet.because you need at least 6 month of old company payslip.thats i understand,i really give up and really dunno what to do,we live almost 6 year together and suddenly want us separated, 
anybody can give me opinion?
thanks you so much indeed.


----------

